# JIllian Michaels ?!?!?



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Anybody do her dvd's ?!? I do the strength training one, and just ordered the 30 day Shred !!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The 30-Day Shred is wonderful. I actually like Level 2 the best. For some reason, I find Level 1 to be harder than Level 2. They are all great and will kick your butt!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

yep. 30 day shred is good. i like the biggest loser dvd's too. boot camp is good, so is weight loss yoga with bob.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> Anybody do her dvd's ?!? I do the strength training one, and just ordered the 30 day Shred !!!!


Just started. 

I've been listening to her podcasts for a couple of years though. I LOVE her. lol She knows her stuff.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Just picked up 30 day Shred, gonna start hopefully sometime this week


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

I got her Yoga Meltdown about a week ago and have been doing it quite frequently (at least every other day) and can totally feel it but in a good way. I am thinking about the 30 day one. I needed something to tone the stomach will that one do it??


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I like yoga, I will have to look for that dvd. Pam


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I REALLY like her " No More Trouble Zones" dvd the best !!! Makes my abs, bum and thighs FEEL it after !! I also have 30 Day Shred, "Boost Metabolism, Banish Fat ", and Power Sculpt !!! I cant do the BMBF yet - it hurts my knees from the impact .... Im on day 14 of 30DS !!!!


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Miz Mary...I know this is an old thread, but did you finish the 30 Day Shred? I love that DVD. It really helped me break through a plateau in my weight loss journey. I still use it in my rotation a few times a month...nothing like Jillian keeping you on track, right? Love it!

Just wondering if you made it! 

~Julie~


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Hi Julie ! 
yup, I finished it ! Lost 2" on my waist and 1/2" in the bust !!! I love all her videos !!
I've been having issues with my flat feet and knees..... tomorrow I have a new pair of running shoes arriving !!!!


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Awesome!! Hope your feet and knees feel better.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

according to my body bugg (which is pretty accurate) 30 day shred burned 350 calories - in 20 min! I don't sweat like that on a 10 mile run. Yea. I'll be doing that again! 

Cindyc.


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for that information, Cindy! That is a great burn for only 20 minutes. Nice to know! 

~Julie~


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Tomorrow, Im starting Jillians 30 day slim down challenge , using all 3 of her dvd's .....
30 Day shred
No More Trouble Zones 
Banish Fat Boost Metabolism !!!
http://www.sparkpeople.com/myspark/team_messageboard_thread.asp?board=4438x19775x32435081
wish me luck !


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Good luck to you, Miz Mary. 
Pam


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

GOOD LUCK! Can't wait to hear your results! 

~Julie~


who is adding her blog address manually because she cannot find the signature link:
http://www.mooberry-farm.blogspot.com


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Good Luck! 

Cindyc.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

cindy-e said:


> according to my body bugg (which is pretty accurate) 30 day shred burned 350 calories - in 20 min! I don't sweat like that on a 10 mile run. Yea. I'll be doing that again!
> 
> Cindyc.


That's probably about right. My HR monitor says 300 for those 20min. 
I get up to just under 600 for _Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism_, and I think that one's 45min. 

Personally, I'm still working on week one of _Shred_. lol I haven't been doing it every day, or even every other day, though. Most of my calorie burn in the last few weeks has been on a horse, or branding, or something along those lines. It's a pretty active time of year around here and beats doing DVDs in my living room any day.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

ErinP said:


> That's probably about right. My HR monitor says 300 for those 20min.
> I get up to just under 600 for _Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism_, and I think that one's 45min.
> 
> Personally, I'm still working on week one of _Shred_. lol I haven't been doing it every day, or even every other day, though. Most of my calorie burn in the last few weeks has been on a horse, or branding, or something along those lines. It's a pretty active time of year around here and beats doing DVDs in my living room any day.


I'm still training for the Half-Marathon, Erin, but I needed something better to do on my "off" days, when I am not running, so I got it. 

Here is what I don't understand... It didn't come with real instructions. WHY is it called the "30 day Shred?" Are you supposed to do level 1 for 10 days, then level 2 for 10 days, then level 3 for 10 days? All the video says is do a level till you "feel ready to move on?" I didn't feel level 1 was beyond me. I could do it, but it was definately a work out. So should I keep doing it, or go on to level 2? It says the workouts are progressively harder, so you are to be sure you can do level 1 before you do level 2, but that is the only instruction it gave?? 

Cindyc.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

_Somewhere_ in the video (the trailer, maybe??) it says to do Level One for 10 days, Level Two for 10 days, Level Three for 10 days. Thirty days total.
But, at the same time, Jillian is a big believer in a rest day (or even two), so I'm not sure where rest days fit in...

Like I said, for me it's already _beyond_ 30 days. But at the same time, when I do a Level One workout, I'm still really sore the next day, so I figure it's probably still doing something for me.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

ErinP said:


> _Somewhere_ in the video (the trailer, maybe??) it says to do Level One for 10 days, Level Two for 10 days, Level Three for 10 days. Thirty days total.
> But, at the same time, Jillian is a big believer in a rest day (or even two), so I'm not sure where rest days fit in...
> 
> Like I said, for me it's already _beyond_ 30 days. But at the same time, when I do a Level One workout, I'm still really sore the next day, so I figure it's probably still doing something for me.


Well, that makes sense. I didn't look at the trailer. I thought it was just an advertisement. L! 

This is day 2 for me. Burn was about the same as yesterday. It doesn't make me sore to do it, but the arms part is WOW! I have not done ANY strength training on my arms before. I'm only using 5 lb weights too! L! This is the first time in years that I felt like I could actually do lunges and squats and not worry that I was gonna blow out my knees, so just to be able to do it at all feels like a real win. 

Cindyc.


----------

